# Our new cat 'Neo'



## parkershots (Jul 16, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of our new cat 'Neo.' He is a Maine Coon and about 4 months old now.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

parkershots said:


> Here are a few pictures of our new cat 'Neo.' He is a Maine Coon and about 4 months old now.


OMG hes amazing! An those pictures are stunning!


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

Great pics! He's beautiful


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

great photos, hes superb looking fellow isnt he ?


----------



## parkershots (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for your comments everyone. Yeah, he is a great little cat and gorgeous to match. He's also extremely affectionate and has bundles of character.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what brilliant pictures, and a very cute kitty,.,,


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

He is gorgeous


----------



## manickbarry (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks very cute indeed, are you a photographer? those photos look great


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_wub:Awwwwwwwwwwww so cute, want, want, want, need, need, need now  great name & pics to


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

hes gorgeous!! fab pics


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow stunning pics of a stunning kitty


----------



## parkershots (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks again for all the comments - about Neo and the pictures. I'll be sure to let Neo know he has a few more fans. As you can imagine, he's captured the hearts of everyone who has met him so far.

Yes, I am a photographer. I specialise in pet photography so it's been great to have such a gorgeous model to work with at home.


----------



## Suriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh wow hes amazing! 
Lovely pictures too, your very talented


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Absolutely gorgeous, both kitten and photos_


----------

